# Fosgate Power series 1001bd



## PureEnergi (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola

am looking for a reputable place to have a rf power series 1001bd amplifier repaired.. rf themselves want more than i paid for the amp new to repair it. In that case id just buy a newer technology amp.. 

Im just outside Boston.

Amp started popping thru the sub when I shut the car off and then just died. It worked killer for like a year... 


its old but i liked it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

PM me a "as is" price. I would offer to repair but am backed up and with little free time, not to mention am in Tx.


----------



## PureEnergi (Jul 24, 2014)

like you want to buy it? Id rather pay you to fix it.... even with no time every man has a price.. lol

funny thing is.. i bought three of these series amps.. the 1001bd and two 551s and the 551s are still going strong. little things produce 550rms. no idea why the 1001 died


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a friend that swears up and down on the 1001bd. So I know if I repair I could sell it to him for a decent price. 

AtomicTech also does repairs, I usually recommend him when am either backed up or working long hours (very little time to do repairs). Contact him, he may be able to do the repair way faster than what I can right now. If wait is not an issue than PM me.


----------



## PureEnergi (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry. my inbox had two msgs in it and it says it was full..lol


----------

